# gorgeous White Turkish Tumbler



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

hey all, i'm showing you this gorgeous turkish tumbler i've got for a year now she tumbler and performs very well, the guy i got it from told me it was a female and i know its a female. she does what other females do and she mate with her partner but her problem is that she doesn't lay eggs all she does is sit on her nest for a few days then she walks away its been a year now  here's a pic..


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Gorgeous!!!

Reti


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

yep  any advice would be great.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Do you know how old she is? She may not be fertile any longer.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

i think shes around 1-2 years old, i know if a pigeon is really old they won't lay eggs.
i got another pair that raised babies and the baby females grew and laid eggs and hatched and she's still doing that routine where she mates and sits on her nest for a few days than she walks away like nothing happened.


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you give them Calcium ?


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

yes i do, I've been breeding pigeons for ages and i know about calcium and how the hens need their calcium for eggs but this pigeon is doing my head in


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Have you tried a new cock yet?


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

nope i didn't i don't think the male has anything to do with the hen if she lays eggs or not because if there's something with the cock then she would lay eggs but not fertile but i will try a new cock if there's no one had the same experience as me and fixed it, thank you AZCorbin


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

No, your right. I was mistaken.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

Great suggestion though, thanks anyway.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

As with humans and other animals some females are not able to produce eggs/babies and some have some problem that will cause them to stop being able to produce early. Of course first try improving conditions, diet, extra calcium etc. but in your case I thiink she may not be able to produce eggs or has stopped producng early. Enjoy her flying and use her as a foster mom.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

thanks woodnative, I'm going to enjoy her flying and tumbling


----------

